# adblock funktioniert nicht mehr!



## flashdanc3 (18. November 2010)

kurz:

heut rechner neu aufgesetzt.win7 64 pro,alle treiber aktuell,alles schön.
installiere nach und nach wieder alle programme.
als browser nutze ich firefox.
wie immer als erstes adblock und das google analytics dingens installiert.
doch adblock funzt nich?trotz des standardfilters vom evil?

überall WERBUNG?hatte shcon verdrängt wie schlimm es is!

is ja pervers!

kann mir da evtl jemand helfen?
dieses ganze geblinke usw raubt mir meine letzten nerven!

danke


----------



## lollyy (18. November 2010)

*AW: adblock funktioniert nichtmehr!!!!!HILFE!!!!*

hättest du dazu ma n link?  könnte ich auch vertragen   hab zwar xp aber sollte ja auch klappen ...


----------



## flashdanc3 (18. November 2010)

link wozu?dir zu zeigen wie es NICHT geht?!

gib bei google einfach adblock ein.dann kriste das addon.

WAS BEI MIR ABER MOMENTAN NICHT GEHT!?

was ein dreck -.-


----------



## flashdanc3 (20. November 2010)

keiner ne idee?


----------



## Chriss4Cross (20. November 2010)

Nimm doch mal die Easy List+Easy list ger, die funtzt bei mir einwandfrei..

Einfach Extras->Add Ons->Einstellungen vom Ad Block Add On->Filter->Filterabonement hinzufügen

Wenn du in den Einstellungen von AdBlock bi9sst, siehst du dann die geblockten URLs vom Evil Filter?


----------



## Sack (30. November 2010)

Ist mir zur Zeit auch aufgefallen. Bei meinem Firefox als auch bei Chrome werden auf vereinzelten Seiten auf einmal wieder Werbungen angezeigt. Auch Safari zeigt auf einzelnen Seiten Werbung an, obwohl die Adblock Erweiterungen installiert und auch korrekt und ohne Ausnahmen eingestellt sind.

Vielleicht haben die Werbetreibenden einen Weg gefunden die Werbung trotz Werbeblocker anzeigen zu lassen. 
Mal abwarten wie sich das weiter entwickelt. Vielleicht kommt ein Update, dass das wieder behebt.


----------

